# Ahi ! Mi sono strappato !



## ArmadilloAbcd

Buongiorno a tutti,

Vorrei tradurre la seguente frase di mia invenzione, che potrebbe essere pronunciata ad esempio da un giocatore di calcetto : Ahi ! Mi sono strappato !
Se possibile, vorrei mantenere lo stesso registro evitando di menzionare il complemento oggetto. Preciso che si tratta di uno strappo muscolare.
Non ho granchè da proporre come tentativi di traduzione :
1) _Aïe ! je me suis fait mal_ ! (troppo vago)
2) _Aïe ! j'ai un muscle froissé !_ (non mi sembra rendere l'idea del fatto che la persona si sia appena strappata)
3) _Aïe ! Je me suis froissé un muscle !_ (mi sembra un calco inaccettabile e per di più verboso)
4) _Aïe ! Je me suis froissé !_ (un altro calco inaccettabile...)

Che traduzione potreste proporre?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo della vostra risposta.


----------



## Yendred

_Aïe ! (Je me suis fait) un claquage ! 

claquage (musculaire) = stiramento_

Pas forcément tout à fait la même chose du point de vue médical, mais ça me parait une phrase qu'un footballeur pourrait dire spontanément quand il se blesse.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Bonjour Yendred,

Merci infiniment de votre réponse.

Ma phrase de départ peut avoir une connotation dramatique car _strappato_ e _stirato_ ne sont pas synonymes.

Autrement dit, le footballeur qui dirait  _Ahi, mi sono strappato !_ pourrait avoir à rester hors du terrain de football pendant plus d'un mois.

Je voulais alors vous demander si votre proposition rend cet aspect de la question.
Autrement dit, en entendant les propos du joueur (votre proposition en français) , l'entraîneur devrait-il s'inquiéter ou pas ?

Je vous remercie par avance de votre réponse.


----------



## Yendred

Je ne suis pas médecin du sport, mais un claquage musculaire (_stiramento_) nécessite au minimum de quitter le match en cours, et peut-être l'absence pour d'autres matchs.

Cette page peut vous aider :
DÉCHIRURE MUSCULAIRE - Cause / Diagnostic / Traitement
On parle d'un repos d'1 à 2 mois selon la gravité.


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Merci infiniment, Yendred.

En effet déchirure est synonyme de _strappo_.

Toutefois, en tant que locuteur natif, pensez-vous qu'un footballeur francophone (en voulant mettre l'accent sur la gravité de sa blessure) pourra dire  Aïe, (je me suis fait) une déchirure ?
Peut-être le terme est-il trop technique au vu du contexte et de la spontanéité des propos ?
Je ne saurais pas répondre à cette question. 

Encore merci du temps que vous m'accordez.


----------



## Yendred

A mon avis, il ne dirait ni _froissé_, ni _déchiré_ ou _déchirure_.
Le vocabulaire spontané dans ce contexte me semble être _je me suis claqué un muscle / je me suis fais un claquage._

Voir cette page d'un club de football :
Les problèmes musculaires (le claquage) - club Football FC SAINT-LEU 95 - Footeo


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Entendu. 
Encore merci.


----------



## Fooler

Non ho mai sentito _Mi sono strappato_ ma bensì _Ho fatto/Mi sono fatto uno strappo _(muscolare).

In rete ho trovato come traduzione _Je me suis fait une déchirure_ (musculaire) e come spiegazione questo:

_La *déchirure* musculaire *est* souvent utilisée pour décrire un accident et une forte douleur ressentie pendant l'effort. Les médecins du sport décrivent les lésions selon plusieurs stades de gravité, allant de l'élongation isolée à quelques fibres musculaires, jusqu'à la *déchirure*, également appelée _*claquage*

Se può esserti utile


----------



## ArmadilloAbcd

Grazie mille Fooler.

La tua risposta mi sembra corroborare la posizione di Yendred.


----------

